# Books on the Law/Gospel Distinction



## Jose Rodriguez (Jan 7, 2014)

Any book recommendations on the Law/Gospel distinction from a Confessional Reformed perspective. Old or new authors ok.


----------



## raydixon9 (Jan 7, 2014)

I really enjoyed and benefitted from C. F. W. Walther's Proper Distinction Between Law and Gospel sermons.


----------



## JSauer (Jan 7, 2014)

There are lots of long and worthwhile books you could read (Witsius, Calvin, etc.), but understanding the nature of the biblical covenants is where to start and Ligon Duncan's RTS class on Covenant Theology is helpful and free on iTunes. It's a good shortcut to clearing up the Law/Gospel dichotomy. Understanding what is "new" in the new covenant is the core issue in my opinion. The radical law/gospel distinction is cleared up when the nature of the covenants are rightly understood. If you would rather read a book than listen to audio, then Berkhof's systematic theology lays out the covenants clearly. Chapter 20 of the Westminster Confession is also central to the subject, but I do think listening to Duncan would be helpful. --


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 8, 2014)

Jesse, 

There is some great material on this subject in Anthony Burgess's _Vindiciae Legis_; here is one reference to get you started: Anthony Burgess on the popery and Arminianism of denying the law-gospel distinction | Reformed Covenanter

Here is the whole book on PDF: http://westminsterassembly.org/wp-content/uploads/Burgess-Vindiceae-text-complete.pdf


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 8, 2014)

Try John Colquhoun's The Law and the Gospel. Its quite good.
Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 9, 2014)

Amazon.com: Five Views on Law and Gospel (Counterpoints: Bible and Theology) eBook: Greg L. Bahnsen, Jr., Walter C. Kaiser, Douglas J. Moo, Wayne G. Strickland, Willem A. VanGemeren: Kindle Store for an introduction to differing views, Bahnsen and Moo contribute to this, it's on my reading/wish list, I've heard it is quite good, but definitely just an introduction to this field.


----------



## MW (Jan 9, 2014)

Theogenes said:


> Try John Colquhoun's The Law and the Gospel. Its quite good.



Good recommendation.


----------



## Jose Rodriguez (Jan 9, 2014)

Just ordered my copy of John Colquhoun's book. Looking forward to it!


----------



## JM (Jan 9, 2014)

raydixon9 said:


> I really enjoyed and benefitted from C. F. W. Walther's Proper Distinction Between Law and Gospel sermons.




 

I made an epub for free download here: (FREE ePub/eBOOK) The Proper Distinction between Law and Gospel | Feileadh Mor

I haven't seen this edition but it is supposed to be the best.

Law and Gospel: How to Read and Apply the Bible: C. F. W. Walther: 9780758616883: Amazon.com: Books


----------

